# P&O Ferries advance bookings/Tesco



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have booked another Tesco crossing with P&O for September 2007, Dover/Calais. 

During the call, I asked again about the Tesco deal coming to an end at the end of November. I was told the same answer as last week when I asked, and that is basically you must book your crossing using your deals by the end on November 2007 and travel CAN be after that date. 

The reservation system should be open in mid September for bookings for January onwards. 

I shall book a "fake" booking for next winter, using Tesco deals and then simply "amend" it to 2009 in due course. 

The ferry crossing for September was £50 out wards and £62.50 in bound, based on two adults in a 8.75 metre motorhome. A very fair price in my opinion. (Really only cost me £2.50 cash due to the tokens).

Russell


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

i have just mailed tesco to check this as we are wanting a crossing on the 1st december. am confused.....here is there response

Dear Hannah,

Thank you for your email.

Unfortunately as P&O are leaving the Deals scheme you must have ordered
and sailed before the 30 of November 2007.

Kind regards,

John.
Ext 2298.
Tesco Freetime Ltd.
0808 100 0707.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

now i am even more confused just had another mail from another part of tesco's saying.....

Dear Mrs. Goodwin,

Thank you for your e-mail.

As long as you book before the 30th November 2007 you can travel after this date.

You will need to order your Deals tokens before the 17th November 2007 either by sending your clubcard vouchers to us with an order form.

You can print an order form off from our website and all the information about our deals are displayed there.

Alternatively if you have new style clubcard vouchers with an on-line code you can book your Deals tokens on-line from our website www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals.

If there is anything else we can help you with please do not hesitate to contact us.

Kind regards

Helen 
Customer Services Executive
Tesco Clubcard Deals

now do i believe a "customer services executive" or "john" :roll:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

hannah29 said:


> now do i believe a "customer services executive" or "john"


Customer Services Executive - John is incorrect.

Dougie.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

i thought so too.....just found it amusing how they had both signed off so differently :lol:


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi, Russell,

I can only see P&O Dover/Calais's time table up to December 2007, when I ask for quote for April 2008 the message I got was "error", can you book crossing so far advance? we don't have plan to cross over this year, would really like to take the adventage of clubcard deal rather than used the voucher to paid for the grocery, I think it make you feel much more rewarding too!

Gasper


----------

